# virtual server



## h_jose (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,

hab mal ne frage, ich versuche jetzt schon seit 2 wochen eine remote verbidnung über den siemens se515 rputer aufzubauen ledier ohne erfolg.

Ich habe im portforwarding einen neuen dienst/port freigeben wollen:
PVC Name: ppoe_1_32
dienst: radmin
quell Ip: die ip von a)
Protokol: TCP
port: (standard) 4899 ext & int
Mac Adresse eingegebn und den namen des servers

so folgende einstellung

der pc von dem ich aus zugreifen will hat die endung 
a) 192.168.150.150
Router
b) 192.168.150.1

Internet

Router
c) 192.168.150.1 der router von dem pc auf dem ich zugreifen möchte
d) 192.168.150.200 ist der pc auf dem ich zugreifen möchte

radmin gestartet 
nixes geht kann keuine verbindung aufbauen

Muss ich irgendwelche ip-paket filter einschalten
wenn ich die ports überprüfe
ist vom rechner d) die 4899 open aber 
bei c) wird dieser port erst garnicht angezeigt

wer könnte mir da weiterhelfen wäre sehr dankbar

Gruss


----------



## gothic ghost (22. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter


----------



## h_jose (23. Juni 2004)

leider nicht, ich brauche viel eher die einstellungen in meinem Router siemens se515.
Ich bekomme einfach keine verbindung


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juni 2004)

Laut deiner Beschreibung ist das Portforwarding auf dem falschen Router.
Es muss auf dem Router sein hinter dem der Server, läuft, und muss auf IP dieses Server zeigen.
Server = zu steuender Rechner

Der PC mit dem Client (dem Viewer) braucht kein Portforwarding



> _Original geschrieben von h_jose _
> *Hi,
> 
> Ich habe im portforwarding einen neuen dienst/port freigeben wollen:
> ...


Quell-IP ? Viel wichtiger wäre die Ziel-IP (der Radmin Server) oder wird das dem Router über den Server Namen oder MAC  mitgeteilt, was aber sehr ungewöhnlich wäre.
Und was soll PVC Name bedeuten?


----------



## h_jose (23. Juni 2004)

ja ich habe doch protfrorwadring auf b) (router) eingestellt


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juni 2004)

Auf Router b) muss aber kein Portforwarding eingerichtet werden.

Sondern auf Router c). Also dem Router auf "der anderen Seite".


----------



## h_jose (23. Juni 2004)

sorry ich bin total durcheinander.

Ich meinte natürlich router c) habe ich pforward eingerichtet


----------



## TheNBP (23. Juni 2004)

Und dieses Potrforwarding zeigt auch auf 192.168.150.200 ?.
Laut deiner Beschreibung zeigt es nämlich auf a) also 192.168.150.150

So wie Du es im ersten Post geschrieben hast kann es auf jeden Fall nicht funktionieren. (Es sei denn ich blicke da irgendwas nicht  )


----------



## h_jose (24. Juni 2004)

sorry  ich glaube meine aufstellung ist ein bisschen verwirrend aber ich mach mal anders:

a) 192.168.150.100 mein PC auf diesem will ich:
b) 192.168.150.200 sehen und steuern

auf a) ist der router aa)192.168.150.1
und auf dem rechner b) ist der router bb)192.168.150.1 auf so konfiguriert.


in dem router von b) also vom rechner 192.168.150.200 habe ich den port 4899 (in/ex). In den Port forwarding von siemens se515 kann man aber noch einstelle "Quelladresse" entweder auf all oderip mit subnet oder ip.
Die Zieladresss habe ich eingegeben 192.168.150.200.

Bei meinem Rechner a) 192.168.150.100 habe ich nichts eingestellt.

Wenn ich mit einem tool nach den offen ports für ip 192.168.150.200 frage gibt er mir:
4899 open an
frag ich mit dem tool die adress bb) 192.168.150.1also den router vom b) 192.168.150.200 zeigt er mir diesen port erst gar nicht an.

Vielen dank für deine mühe


----------



## TheNBP (24. Juni 2004)

Sieht eigentlich soweit richtig aus

Zusammenfassend:

192.168.150.150 PC a)
     |
    V
192.168.150.1 Router aa)
     |
    V
öffentliche IP des Routers aa) z.b. 62.64.51.10

     | Internet
    V Internet

 öffentliche IP des Routers bb) z.b. 145.62.47.10
   |
   V
192.168.150.1 Routers bb)
     |
    V
192.168.150.1 PC b)


Die öffentlichen IPs sind wiegesagt nur als Beispiel zu sehen. Sie ändern sich bei jeder Neueinwahl.



> _Original geschrieben von h_jose _
> *
> Wenn ich mit einem tool nach den offen ports für ip 192.168.150.200 frage gibt er mir:
> 4899 open an
> *


Das heisst das dort der RemoteAdmin Server auf eine Verbindung wartet, das ist schonmal gut


> _Original geschrieben von h_jose _
> *
> frag ich mit dem tool die adress bb) 192.168.150.1also den router vom b) 192.168.150.200 zeigt er mir diesen port erst gar nicht an.
> *


Korrekt, der Router selbst hat auf der 192.168.150.1 keinen offenen Port. Du musst prüfen ob auf der ÖFFENTLICHEN IP des Routers 4899 freigeschaltet ist.

Zuverlässig lässt sich das aber nur von extern aus prüfen. Du musst also entweder mit einem Webportscanner (https://grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2) oder noch besser von Rechner a) aus Port 4899 auf IP 145.62.47.10 scannen.

Häng weng möglich mal einen Screenshot von dem Portforwarding an, dann kann ich vielleicht eher was dazu sagen ob das stimmt.


----------



## h_jose (24. Juni 2004)

sorry nochmal der anhang


----------



## TheNBP (24. Juni 2004)

Ähhn, da kann man aber nichts erkennen....


----------



## h_jose (25. Juni 2004)

shid hast du ne email, übrigens ich habe deine hompage gesehen bist ja voll ein talent ! respekt!

soll ich dir das bild zu deiner email senden weil es anscheinend zu gross ist um es ins forum zu laden.


----------



## TheNBP (25. Juni 2004)

Klar, schicks per Mail
Adresse steht auf der Homepage


----------



## TheNBP (25. Juni 2004)

ok, hab die eMail bekommen.

Du solltest Quell-IP noch auf ALL stellen.
Einer weiteren Sache der ich nicht so ganz vertraue ist das was unter PC-Name steht (In Deinem Fall "Server").
Kann man da denn nicht die IP-Adresse angeben? Ansonsten probiers halt mal mir der MAC Adresse.

Und dann mal mit einem PortScan (von aussen !) testen.


----------



## h_jose (27. Juni 2004)

vielem vielen Dank
es hat gefunzt!

Danke!


----------

